# Too hot to fish?



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I Dont Think So !    What a beautimus day on the water today 68 SPOT # 1 ,s and Jumbo  , no smallies or croakers juggling 2 rods . Piankitank is on fire that,s all I got to say


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Way to catch them up! I am going to 
try to sneak out to the Rapp 
next weekend.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Now is prime time too


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...daum Bill you be hotter than tha weather!!!!!   .....the R


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Who got time fer that  shoot man I was ringing my shirt out  ,but it was well worth it


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Inawe,

Man was it hot at The Rapp! I give you credit for sticking it out in that heat the past two days. Bucket and I gave it a go for a few minutes in the boat, but decided to stay on land and drink some cool ones instead!!


----------

